# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Совет по комплектации!

## BuharinoFF

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. Помогите разобраться, пожалуйста. Я купил системник 4 года назад, а сейчас не знаю как грамотнее поступить...хочу немного апгрейдить. Либо добавить вторую видео карту, или поменять на другую или...Помогите дельным советом, как можно улучшить эту сборку или нет смысла и стоит просто купить другой? К сожалению, я в этом совсем не разбираюсь и очень рассчитываю на понятный ответ, как для чайника. Спасибо за понимание.
Моя конфигурация:
ASUS P8H77-V Rev X.0x
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz
8 гигов оперативы
GIGABYTE HD 7970 WindForce 3X OC

----------

